
Show HN: Ekati – A Database (Early) - astn-austin
https://github.com/Astn/ekati
======
astn-austin
Hi all, long time reader.

I've been working on a graph database, and would love to have some feedback,
and if it's your thing, some help. I'm happy to answer any questions.

Cheers!

